# How does my show goat look?



## Riley Berkholz (Jan 5, 2018)

This is Andy and he is 87 pounds. I work him on the treadmill 4 times a week, feed him Purina Show Chow and give him Champion Drive and dyne. The county show is in three weeks.Does anyone have any ideas on how to get more muscle and is his structure alright?


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

How old is he? Where do you feed him? You can raise the feeder so he has to stand with more weight on his hind end/butt


----------



## Riley Berkholz (Jan 5, 2018)

he is around 8 months and I feed him in his pen. Would it help if I put a cinderblock under his feeding tray so he has to stand on it to eat?



ArborGoats said:


> How old is he? Where do you feed him? You can raise the feeder so he has to stand with more weight on his hind end/butt


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/hit-me-with-advise-for-a-wether.192881/#post-2058293

This is a fairly informative thread. I'm a dairy person, but just wanted to try and prompt others to see your post. Feeding the grain up high so he has to step up would help build his hind end. He looks like he has been exercised for lean muscle maybe try having him pull something to bulk up a little more.


----------



## Francisco Tostado (Jan 26, 2018)

Hello not sure if you already had your show but in order for market goats to build muscle you have to keep an eye on what you are feeding, Purina is good feed as well as purina high octane supplements like champion drive, fitter 35, power fuel, heavy weight but they all serve different purpose, for muscle you will feed your regular feed plus champion drive which is a protein to aid with muscles, I also use power fuel to help promote body condition and growth. Running your goat is best exercise to do. walking for long distance will keep goat lean and thin just like marathon runners, sprinting and short running will help goat get muscles and bulk up just like track star runners. Unless your goat is underweight then you will use heavy weight, never use fitter 35 so early in the season you will end up drying your goat out what fitter 35 does it cuts fat and leans out muscle I usually use fitter 30-45 days before big show.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Good luck at show!!! tell us how u do


----------

